# Review in The Guardian!!



## Ian Whates (May 9, 2009)

My debut short story collection has just garnered its first review... in The Guardian newspaper no less!! 

There's an online version here (it's pretty short, honest!):

Review: The Gift of Joy by Ian Whates | Books | The Guardian


----------



## Ursa major (May 9, 2009)

Short, but sweet, given that it includes this sentence:



> The variety is only one of the pleasures on offer; others are the fully rounded, if not always likable, characters, and Whates's knack for taking stories in unexpected directions.


 

Congratulations on getting a review at all; that it's a good one must be very gratifying.


----------



## Pyan (May 9, 2009)

Excellent, Ian.

"Fully rounded...character(s)", eh? Autobiographical?


----------



## Shadow Trooper (May 9, 2009)

*






Congratulations Ian! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Ian Whates (May 9, 2009)

Thanks, Ursa and Shadow Trooper... and Py, (autobiographical, whatever could you mean?? ).

Have to confess, it's a good way to start a weekend!


----------



## Susan Boulton (May 9, 2009)

Woot!!!

Wonderful, Ian!


----------



## nixie (May 9, 2009)

thats brilliant


----------



## Michael01 (May 9, 2009)

Ooh, vey nice, Ian. Congrats!


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (May 9, 2009)

Congratulations!

I like this line,



> satisfying, well observed and entertaining


----------



## Tillane (May 9, 2009)

That's excellent, Ian.  Muchos conga-rats.


----------



## thaddeus6th (May 9, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## reiver33 (May 10, 2009)

Cheers! So that will be a free 'review' copy for each of us on here then?


----------



## Patrick Mahon (May 10, 2009)

Congratulations, Ian - great exposure! And in case you forget to send all of us free review copies , can you remind me how to get a copy...


----------



## Ian Whates (May 12, 2009)

Many thanks everybody. 

Free copies...? Wish I could. As for buying the book, I'd love to point you towards the website, Patrick, but unfortunately it's down at present. If anybody is interested in a copy, please PM me and I'll arrange a special 'Chronicles Member' discount!


----------



## The Procrastinator (May 12, 2009)

O well done! 

Is it possible to get it from Oz?


----------



## Omphalos (May 12, 2009)

Cheers, Ian.  How exciting this must be for you!


----------



## Ian Whates (Jul 14, 2009)

Belated thanks, Omphalos..

And, Australia, Procrastinator? Of course, despite the Ashes... I don't bear a grudge, honest. 

Oh, and ehm, a second review has just been posted, even more generous in its praise than the first!  This one's on the SFCrowsnest site.
The Gift Of Joy by Ian Whates

Guess I must have done _something_ right.


----------



## Pyar (Jul 15, 2009)

Congratulations! This is wonderful Ian, I'm very happy for you.


----------



## Interference (Jul 15, 2009)

Congratulations, Ian, that's a great way for your career to head and it looks like a good read, too.

Well done.


----------



## blacknorth (Jul 15, 2009)

Good show, Ian.


----------



## Ian Whates (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks, folks!    At least I now know, when and if a bad review crops up, that _somebody_ likes the book!


----------



## Pyan (Jul 16, 2009)

Did you see any significant difference in sales in June after the May review, Ian?


----------



## Connavar (Jul 16, 2009)

Man those reviews made me very interested.  The stories sounded so different, interesting.  

 Congrats Ian to getting your stories published and getting good reviews.

I like seeing any short story collection in SFF getting praise,doing well.  
The novel form shouldn't dominate so much.  The anthology isnt as interesting a single author collection.

I added it on my book haul list not because you are a Chrons member but because you are a rated editor and i would like to try a new SFF writer.


----------



## Ian Whates (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks, Conn, that's good to hear. I hope that when and if you do get the collection you enjoy it. If you have trouble getting the book in Sweden, let me know. I'll even arrange a special 'Chronicles member' discount (as I would for any member of the Chrons who contacts me direct)! 

And, Py, yes. In the week immediately following the Guardian review there was definitely an increase in sales, so I'm not complaining!


----------



## Urien (Jul 16, 2009)

That's tremendous. Well done.


----------



## Connavar (Jul 16, 2009)

Ian Whates said:


> Thanks, Conn, that's good to hear. I hope that when and if you do get the collection you enjoy it. If you have trouble getting the book in Sweden, let me know. I'll even arrange a special 'Chronicles member' discount (as I would for any member of the Chrons who contacts me direct)!
> 
> And, Py, yes. In the week immediately following the Guardian review there was definitely an increase in sales, so I'm not complaining!



I buy,order my books from an English Book store, its very easy to get any book that's published in UK.  If you are listed in UK Amazon, i can get in a week.

No problem paying the full price.   Only reason i cant get it this month is I'm waiting for a big order.


----------



## SpaceShip (Jul 16, 2009)

Well done Ian - gives the rest of us hope eh!?


----------



## Ian Whates (Jan 7, 2010)

Another very positive review of the book has just been posted on the 'future fire' site:

The Future Fire Reviews: Whates, The Gift of Joy (2009)

This follows a great review in _Interzone_ tail-end of last year; all of which is really rewarding.


----------



## Interference (Jan 7, 2010)

it must be very heartening for you and bodes well for the coming year. Well done - er - again


----------



## Mark Robson (Jan 12, 2010)

Great stuff, Ian.  And I'm looking forwards to the novels very much.


----------



## Nesacat (Jan 12, 2010)

Congratulations Ian well-rounded  and all. Could I get mine at Eastercon?


----------



## dreamhunter (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow. Cool. Looks like you're going great guns now, Ian.

Muchos bravos, mate. Excuse my Spanish.


----------

